# Radiantly Flushed



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi everyone! Here's my tutorial for a flushed summery look. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!
The dreaded bare-faced pic!






okay, so for our "face base" we have:




sephora foundation brush
trucco skintones foundation in Tone 4
sponge wedge

pump some foundation onto your palm and pick up some with Sephora foundation brush





then apply your foundation as normal; I kind of slap it on certain areas





Then blend with the wedge. I blended one side, just so you can see the difference




and here we have the complete foundation





now our under eye concealer. I use Mistique(s/p? mystiqe) brand concealer in medium. It's my HG so far!




now pick up some concealer on and warm it between your fingertips (this makes it more spreadable and easier to blend) and apply under the eye









Here's what everything looks like so far:





Now for the luminizer. HAHA you can see me taking the picture in the cap! You may use any luminizer you like (Lorac and Stila make good ones). I use Clinique Color Rub in nude/natural (I think it's d/c'ed tho)





Put some luminizer onto your hand and pick up some with your fingers









Now apply the luminizer generously to the eye area, spreading it on at first and blending by patting with your fingertips.
here it is unblended (with no flash so you can see where it is)




and here we are blended




as you can see, it's very sheer. Not garish at all!

Next, take the cap off once more and dip your Sephora foundation brush into it





Now place three dots of the luminizer on the side of your face, going from the temples down the top of the cheekbone. Pics are with flash and no flash so you can see it better.








Blend in little circular motions, going downward toward the apples of the cheek with your sephora brush




Blend again with your sponge, to eliminate any streaks





Here's what we should have so far with everything blended








Now for cheeks and eyes! Here's what I used:




random AVON makeup kit
A broken MAC Cork e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A broken MAC Tempting e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N.Y.C. Bronzer

Take a fan brush (I bought mine at longs) and pick up some Cork





Now make a fishy face and apply Cork in the hollows of the cheek, using a back and forth motion (excuse the stray hair!)





Here's what it looks like so far (don't worry, we'll blend everything together later)





Now for the bronzer. Use a blush brush (I have no idea what kind mine is) and pick some up





Apply on the temples and blend downward in circular motions into MAC Cork





Here's what the cheek looks like after bronzer is applied:




side view:





Bring on the blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pick up some blush on a brush and apply it on the apples of the cheek and blend out in circular motions toward the temple. Here's a snapshot of the contoured/bronzed/blushed cheek:




ah I'm breaking out! Anyway, the blush is brighter but the flash sort of washed it out.

Now pick up some MAC Tempting (mine's shattered)





apply it just in the crease in a back and forth motion. Tempting is the only eyeshadow I have on my lid. One sides blended and one's not




here it is blended (uck, 'scuse the brows, I'm going for a waxing in a few days!)





Dip an eyeliner brush in Mixing Medium (not pictured) and pick up a dark shadow to use as a liner




and line the eye




lined eyes





Now, just curl those lashes and add mascara and you're done!


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 23, 2006)

Gorgeous. I love the glowy natural look, so I'll definitely try it sometime.


----------



## Kels823 (Jun 23, 2006)

Girl you are too ghorjus... very nice job!!!! Ill try this for a brunch Im going to tomorrow.... cross your fingers!!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 24, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 24, 2006)

awesome! u look so beautiful


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

Gorgeous! i love the all naturel glowy looks! i'm in love with u'r cheeks


----------



## M_O_O_N (Jun 24, 2006)

very nice tutorial
i really like it

thanks


----------



## ette (Jun 24, 2006)

You're adorable!!


----------



## Cruzpop (Jun 24, 2006)

HELLA cute. Haha. YEE!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 25, 2006)

you're on fire!! this look is HOT!


----------



## Pei (Jun 26, 2006)

U look so beautiful. Lovely tut. Thk Q


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

is that an nail polish used as an eyeliner applicator?! wow I have never thought of using one of those


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 
_is that an nail polish used as an eyeliner applicator?! wow I have never thought of using one of those_

 
nope, not nail polish applicator! though I wonder how that would work...it's actually the brush from Sephora's Liquid Eyeliner, except I ran out a long time ago, so I kept the brush to use as lining my powders. Works great! HTH


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh my Hun ur skin is so beautiful!!!!!!  Ahh ur just a beautiful girl,  This was also a nice tut hope to see more from ya


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 26, 2006)

Your gorgeous! and i'll have to try this with my shattered tempting (my lustres always end up shattering) Great Tutorial!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 26, 2006)

thats so prettyyy and yeah i love how natural it is. thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## veilchen (Jun 27, 2006)

What a nice natural look! You look really lovely!


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey don't take this the wrong way but I don't think you need nearly as much foundation as you're wearing. You have great skin! I love the look but I think you would hit that natural glow better with more of your real skin showing through.


----------



## Bowker2 (Jun 29, 2006)

definitely the best tutorial in quite awhile! yay! youre so pretty too!


----------

